# Rabbit Prevention



## Boss1 (Feb 5, 2015)

I have a major problems with rabbits. They are tearing up my yard in the winter and despite a wire fence they dig under and get the garden in spring and summer. Currently applying lead poison and have around 25 down this month. We have dogs but they are in a pen. My question. Does anyone know of anything you can put down to keep them off yard and out of garden and not hurt dogs?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

This past summer I ran several hundred jalepenos through our electric juicer as a base for some hot sauce. I took the remaining pulp and sprinkled it around the end of my garden where wild rabbits were eating my melons and pumpkins. Didn't have any more rabbit damage.


----------



## Le Petit Norman (Apr 28, 2008)

Generally snares are a good answer as much as just hunting them, season should be still open more or less


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

What kind of rabbits? Cottontails are really good eating---far, far better than domestic rabbit. Right up there with chicken in my book, but dark meat.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Norman, what do you use for snare materiel?


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Another remedy is spreading human hair around your garden. Visit the local barbershop.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Learning to cook them a few different ways has led to a decline in the rabbit population around here.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the go to place for snares http://www.snareshop.com/prodinfo.asp?number=SNARE511

other traps can also be used , leave them places to get through your fences make boxes that lead through the fence in a few spots they find the easy spot go in just to find their head in a 160 body grip trap the box size keeps your dogs from doing the same 


if you really want rid of your rabbits you need a feral cat issue they kill the kits before they can leave the nest and your rabbit population is nill in a few years , but if you remove the feral cats 3 year and you have a rabbit problem again 

for fencing 48 inch chicken wire bend the bottom foot out making an L and cover with dirt even when they go to dig they run into wire


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Take a page from the gooberment. Tell your rabbits to just say "no". If they don't have sex they will die off quickly.


----------



## Boss1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for all the info. Had some cats but they were coyote food in a short time. Will get some more shortly. Believe I will try the hair trick. Let yall know if it works . Thanks. Btw cottontails and they are tasty.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Eat Mor Rabit


----------



## My2butterflies (Jan 17, 2015)

We have lots of open grass and because of that get lots of rabbits nesting here. We had one, just one stellar farm cat last year. She would kill all the babies right after they left the nest. We had tons of bunnies but by winter I had only seen 2. Now she ran off or was finally caught by the fox. So I'm hoping to entice another cat to make my farm home. They are the best rabbit control by far! 
If you have time on your hands, have a good eye, and don't mind killing baby animals the nests aren't hard to find. My kids and I hunt them all summer long to play with the babies&#65039; I could never kill them though. I just let the cats do the dirty work.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

The cat I had growing up loved bunny nests. He would snatch a bunny each day until he had cleaned it out. The half-eaten bodies left on the back porch and the worming process were the price we paid.:umno:


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I came across a bunny nest at the edge of our yard a couple years ago. I didn't know it was there, i was mowing, I heard a slight thud, followed by a few more thuds as I saw bits of fur flying out of the mower deck.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I like bunnies. Cats make good frisbees if left on the highway for a few days in July.

They are great in Chinese food.

Cats are good for irritating old ladies who have flower gardens.

Cats work fine for training racing greyhounds.

They make good targets for kids with water pistols.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Ox ankle I follow you but , I find people respond better when you say you hunt an invasive species that is responsible for more song bird kills than any other species native or invasive. AKA ditch cougar


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Pete: You are certainly correct; the house cat is an invasive species. They are one reason to semi-tolerate the urban coyote.


----------

